# Suche Addon, das Http Request zur Laufzeit ändert



## Extremefall (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
ihr kennt ja sicherlich Addons, die Http Requests anzeigen (z.B. HttpFox). Nun suche ich ein Addon, womit sich Http Requests zur Laufzeit ändern lassen.

Beispiel:
Ich nutze ein Loginformular und gebe als nutzernamen Admin und Passwort pw an. Nun sollte das Addon die Formulareingaben ermitteln, aber noch nicht an das Script weiterlegen. Über das Addon soll man das Request noch ändern können, ehe es ans Script übermittelt wird.

Gibt es ein Addon oder eine andere Möglichkeit, das Vorhaben zu realisieren?

Mfg


----------



## olqs (10. Juni 2011)

Ich denke Charles wäre was für dich. Schaltet sich als Proxy vor deinen Browser und du solltest mit dem die Request verändern und nochmal abschicken können.

http://www.charlesproxy.com

Gruss
Alex


----------

